# FUJIMORI en el consulado



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

video:
http://www.peru.com/noticias/idocs/2005/5/18/DetalleDocumento_214280.asp


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

jajaja...que cojudo. No que no era peruano?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

J Block said:


> jajaja...que cojudo. No que no era peruano?


Quien dijo que no era peruano?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta en su derecho !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

JT 69 said:


> Quien dijo que no era peruano?


Pues si lo fuera regresaria a responder algunas preguntitas. 

En fin, si regresa como presidente, que se jodan pues...yo me quedo aqui! Jeje.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Y que candidato serio hay en este momento que mantenga o incremente el crecimiento economico que el Peru esta experimentando en estos momentos?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Crecimiento economico no lo es todo. Tambien es crear colegios que a los 5 años no se caigan al suelo, es darle las posibilidades a los alcaldes para mejorar las ciudades, sobretodo Lima, y no hacerles la guerra, es contribuir con el transporte publico, no fomentar el desorden, no es fomentar la centralizacion...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Crecimiento economico no lo es todo. Tambien es crear colegios que a los 5 años no se caigan al suelo, es darle las posibilidades a los alcaldes para mejorar las ciudades, sobretodo Lima, y no hacerles la guerra, es contribuir con el transporte publico, no fomentar el desorden, no es fomentar la centralizacion...


 :sleepy:


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

J Block said:


> Crecimiento economico no lo es todo. Tambien es crear colegios que a los 5 años no se caigan al suelo, es darle las posibilidades a los alcaldes para mejorar las ciudades, sobretodo Lima, y no hacerles la guerra, es contribuir con el transporte publico, no fomentar el desorden, no es fomentar la centralizacion...



Completamente de acuerdo contigo. Supongo que te refieres a Fujimori. Y esa es informacion que desconocia. Pero que candidato serio hay en este momento para reeplazar a Toledo y seguir con el desarrollo del pais??


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

que sin verguenza. Espero que lo maten tan pronto que atterize en el Peru. Lo que no entiendo es porque no lo mataron/arrestaron al Fujimori en la embajada del Peru en Japon.. Se supone que las embajadas son sitios soveranos. Hubieran podido arrestarlo a el. Se supone que el es "reo contumaz" es decir esta fugado del Peru. Bueno yo no se mucho del derecho pero eso es lo que yo tenia entendido.


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

Tampoco entiendo, dizque asi lo hubiesen detenido no podrian sacarlo de Japon porque es ciudadano ponja, y Japon no extradita a sus ciudadanos, osea apenas lo sacarian de la delegacion diplomatica lo podria rescatar la policia nipona al ser ilegal sacar a un japones de su pais.....


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Mientras no haya vuelos directos Tokyo-Lima, ese sinverguenza no podra regresar al Peru porque en cualquier otro pais la Interpol lo detendria inmediatamente.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> :sleepy:


Otro fujimorista. 

Aqui nadie esta negando que Fujimori hizo bastantes cosas por el Peru, pero lo que hacia con una mano lo borraba con la otra. Esto nadie lo puede negar.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

BHK25 said:


> Y que candidato serio hay en este momento que mantenga o incremente el crecimiento economico que el Peru esta experimentando en estos momentos?


No lo se, pero Fujimori no integra la lista al estar inhabilitado por diez anhos a cualquier puesto publico (y por otras razones que no menciono por higiene mental  )


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Por el momento la que tiene mayoría de voto es Lulú pero muy cerca de ella está el Dr. Chapatín.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

SE SIENTE, SE SIENTE, MAGALY PRESIDENTE!!!


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

alguien que bannee a ese tipo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

ImmanuelKant said:


> alguien que bannee a ese tipo


A Fujimori?? :runaway:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Otro fujimorista.
> 
> Aqui nadie esta negando que Fujimori hizo bastantes cosas por el Peru, pero lo que hacia con una mano lo borraba con la otra. Esto nadie lo puede negar.



tranquilo, porque te picas....haha !


:sleepy:  :sleepy: :sleepy:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> A Fujimori?? :runaway:


Jota creo q se refería a grg1992...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

castañeda reitero su no postulacion !

si no hay candidatos que hayan demostrado o demestren capacidad de dobierno, y si fujimori vuelve; voto por el (ante la falta de buenas opciones) Los hechos hablan por el..................y como se dijo posts arriba, no hay gobernante perfecto, sino a seguir esperando eternamente !


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Te dire que el 95% de peruanos con los que he conversado que viven no solamente en USA sino en otros paises me dicen que si votarian por Fujimori si vuelve. y yo soy uno de ellos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

yo tambien, lo que pasa es que la gente no lo dice por temor a represalias, sobretodo aqui, pero esperate nomas en las urnas ! ................claro siempre y cuando no llegue a aparecer uno mejor, claro esta que el que mejores condiciones demuestre, por ese votare, por el momento, fujimori es el unico con condiciones de gobernar


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok pero el se ha lanzado oficialmente?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el si, siempre lo ha dicho, bueno se oficializara una vez el camino quede libre, es decir cuando solucione el dilema de la inhabilitacion


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Pues si es oficial, el hombre tiene mi voto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mio y de muchisimos mas tambien..........


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

J Block said:


> Con Fujimori no hubo descentralizacion. Arequipa fue practicamente olvidada, razon por la cual ahora esta tan resentida. En fin, igual no creo que volvere a vivir al Peru, asi que dudo que vote.


Y eso que te arrepentistes, yo pense que solo estabas estudiando en California y que regresarias a vivir a tu pais


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> yo tambien, lo que pasa es que la gente no lo dice por temor a represalias, sobretodo aqui, pero esperate nomas en las urnas ! ................claro siempre y cuando no llegue a aparecer uno mejor, claro esta que el que mejores condiciones demuestre, por ese votare, por el momento, fujimori es el unico con condiciones de gobernar


Yo voy a votar por Alan y no me da palta, jijiji


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

fredcalif said:


> Al menos Fidel le da salud y educacion a su gente.
> Pero Fujimori hasta salio huyendo con todo el dinero que le robo al ya sufrido pueblo Peruano, ya no decir de las masacres que hizo en universidades junto al asesino ese de Montesino.
> Que injusto que es el mundo, cuando el junto con Andres perez, Salinas de Gortari, Rios montt y Pinochet deberian de ser juzgados por crimenes en un tribunal internacoinal. Y todos esos delicuentes se pasean con sus millones en las potencias hipocritas.
> Algun dia la pagara ese Fujimori todo el dano que ha hecho


Que un castrista como tú venga a hablar de crímenes contra la humanidad... es el colmo de la desfachatez! Espérate que caiga tu idolatrado Fidel. Vas a ver la cantidad de cosas que se van a descubrir. Si el poder corrompe, imagínate cómo estará un tipejo que ha estado 50 años como todopoderoso en la isla. Estoy seguro de que van a saltar a la luz miles de crímenes no sólo de opositores, sino de gente que le hacía sombra en su mismo partido, y que fue "purgada" al mejor estilo soviético. Por cada muerto de Fujimori hay mil de Castro! Y cuántos miles de millones de dólares se habrá volado ese desgraciado. 
Así que, tiempo al tiempo. Vamos a ver quién se fríe primero en las brasas del infierno!


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

fujimori en el contecto general hacido un buen presidente y cumplio en sus 10 años y le digo gracias ..a tledo le doy las gracias por hacer surgir la economia y al proximo se tiene de encargar de manejarla bien y ponerle unos buenos motores....
fujimori dejo el avion sanado y arreglo la pista vino toledo y lo hizo despegar ahora tiene ke venir uno ke loeleve hasta la maxima altura


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que pena que voto sea obligatorio....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fredcalif said:


> Al menos Fidel le da salud y educacion a su gente.
> Pero Fujimori hasta salio huyendo con todo el dinero que le robo al ya sufrido pueblo Peruano, ya no decir de las masacres que hizo en universidades junto al asesino ese de Montesino.
> 
> Que injusto que es el mundo, cuando el junto con Andres perez, Salinas de Gortari, Rios montt y Pinochet deberian de ser juzgados por crimenes en un tribunal internacoinal. Y todos esos delicuentes se pasean con sus millones en las potencias hipocritas.
> ...


Jajaja...y el "sufrido pueblo peruano" votaria por el otra vez...jajajajaja. Bueno, las masacres contra los terrrucos ni me importan. 

En fin, Fujimori encontrara a otro Montesinos para remplazar al anterior, de eso no hay duda.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Recuerdo a Fujimori en campaña para su tercera reelección, cómo se ufanaba de los 9 mil millones de dolares que había logrado en la privatización y el futuro que construiriamos gracias a esos recursos.

Meses despues, cuando ese hijo de puta ya habia huido, el vasallo Boloña nos informaba a los peruanos, en una conferencia de prensa, cómo habían sido gastados esos millones durante la década pasada. Así de facil.

Y nadie se acuerda.

No hay futuro, cantan los sex pistols.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Qué facil es tomar decisiones mandando a la mierda todo lo que se interponga, sean derechos humanos, contrato social, constitución, equilibrio de poderes, etc: acabar con el terrorismo utilizando el práctico método de arrasar pueblos olvidados y asesinar inocentes para capturar a un cabecilla senderista; privatizar todas las empresas nacionales, mandando a la calle a millones de trabajadores que se refugiarán en la informalidad, en la delincuencia o se largarán a otro país a dar pena; engañar al pueblo construyendo cientos de colegios desechables, regalando millones de cuadernos, contratando profesores, mientras la educación se rebajaba hasta convertirse en la peor de América, en la cual un tipo de 17 años ni siquiera puede entender un texto de complejidad media y menos saber escribir correctamente; destruir la inteligencia del peruano con esos programas basura, con esos periodicos basura, creando adicción a la mierda, distrayendo al hombre corriente de lo que pasaba en realidad (habian en esos años tantas protestas como hoy en día?), acallando el sentido de crítica y reflexión, comprando los canales, eliminando la libertad de prensa, fomentando todo lo que sea bajo e informal: traer miles de combis para que conviertan en un infierno la ciudad, legalizar invasiones de tierra que jamás podrán erradicarse; programas como el de Laura Bozzo nacieron en esa época, juntando en un set a la clase más vulgar, despreciable e ignorante del país a pelearse entre ellos y a lamer axilas por unos soles, esas imágenes dan la vuelta al mundo, las ven millones de personas en América y España: la palabra "peruano" ya se ha convertido casi en un insulto, en sinonimo de feo, ladrón o albañil; ni los más tenaces esfuerzos de PromPerú lograrán limpiar esa imagen que nos creo esa hija de puta y ese bastardo de Fujimori.

Francamente, es risible cuando se quiere llamar a ese gobierno "fuerte" o "eficiente. A los peruanos se los controlaba con talks shows, televisión, basura, diarios amarillos, informando sólo lo que convenía al régimen. ¿Ustedes creen que las camaras iban a transmitir las protestas en el interior del país? todos los bloqueos de carretera que se ven ahora se hacen porque la gente sabe que una camara ira a registrarlo: es un método de protesta, y la propia televisión lo fomenta. Eso no podía existir en la decada pasada, porque la libertad de prensa no existía, los noticieros hablaban sobre la farandula o sobre "el último ovni avistado en Miraflores".


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Ni hablar de la popularidad que tenía Fujimori en los asentamientos humanos, gracias a una política paternalista, que multiplicaba lor programas de Vaso de Leche (según estudios, la leche es todo lo contrario a un alimento nutritivo para la fisiología del hombre andino), regalar alimentos, dar libertad a todo tipo de informalidad, cobrar impuestos "de solidaridad" a los trabajadores, ayudando con esto a destruir la alicaida clase media, enviandolos a todos a la pobreza.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Con tal de echar veneno sobre todo lo que hizo Fujimori, resulta que ahora hasta el programa del Vaso de Leche resultó malo! Y la leche dañina! Sólo el 20% de lo que has dicho es cierto. El resto es producto de tu odio.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

No he escrito en ningun lugar que la leche es dañina. Escribí que "la leche es todo lo contrario a un alimento nutritivo para la fisiología del hombre andino", basandome en un articulo reciente de la Dra. Geraldine Maurer que apareció en la revista Somos (No 962, 14/05/05) en la que expone, con argumentos contundentes, el porcentaje enorme, 90 %, de Intolerancia a la Lactosa en las personas de ascendencia indigena, o mestizos del Sur. En sus palabras: no es un alimento nutritivo para los latinoamericanos y los peruanos, lo es para los escandinavos, nórdicos y europeos. El gasto público que se otorga para estos programas es considerable y los supuestos beneficios que otorga (reducción de la desnutrición) se ponen en tela de juicio en el articulo mencionado. Como le dije: los argumentos son contundentes.

Y, ahora, sobre lo que usted llama "el producto de mi odio", noto que intenta utilizar una falacia ad-hominem (descalificar una opinión rechazando, no a la opinión misma, sino más bien a la persona que la expone), salida propia de personas ignorantes y malintencionadas. No entraré en el juego. Contradiga usted los hechos y observaciones que he expuesto y no trate de borrar todo con un facil "sólo un 20% de lo que has dicho es cierto".


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hoy día no tengo tiempo de responder a tus atorrancias. Cuando lo tenga te voy a responder punto por punto. Ok? Te doy un adelanto, concreto y tangible, acerca de tus mentiras: hablas de cientos de colegios desechables. Demuestra que lo son. Ya han pasado cinco años y ninguno se ha caído ni mucho menos. Siguen en uso.
Me ratifico en lo dicho: odias a Fujimori y ese odio te ciega.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Lo mismo digo de su fanatismo hacia ese miserable. Sobre los "colegios desechables", le pregunto: Llenarnos de construcciones de color naranja (color de cambio 90 nueva mayoria) ¿mejoró en algo la educación? Los hechos, ojo, LOS HECHOS duelen: los niños que estudiaron en esas aulas son incapaces de entender un texto, lectores de menos de un (o ningún) libro al año, embarazándose antes de tener DNI, los peores niveles en Lenguaje y Matemática en todo el continente. ¿Qué solución puede haber? Ellos ya están creciendo, ahora son jovenes, adultos, ignorantes, lo único que aprendieron en el aula fue a putear y a llamar atorrante al primero que les diga lo que en realidad son. Tendremos que esperar a la próxima generación de niños para brindarles algo mejor en el plano educativo; mientras tanto, las escuelas naranja siguen envejeciendo y sirviendo como almacén de carpetas oxidadas, amontonando 50 alumnos en un aula para aburrirse con las disertaciones de un profesor mal alimentado, mal pagado y casi analfabeto.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Sobre Vargas LLosa recuerdo que *luego del autogolpe del 5 de abril * abrio un foro en la Universidad autonoma de Mexico y exigio a los paises desarrollados a cortar los pocos prestamos y ayudas humanitarias que tenia el pais por esas epocas, esto genero la replica de una periodista de america tv quien muy humillada por las expresiones del novelista le reclamo el porque cortarle las pocas ayudas que tenia la poblacion peruana y tambien porque ataca desde fuera.....el novelista repondio que el Peru es una verguenza para America latina y es el castigo que los hara aprender....al terminar la exposicion la periodista entrevista a varios universitarios mexicanos y todos unanimemente le responden que se vio muy mal que un peruano ataque a su pais desde fuera pidiendo cortes de ayuda y aislamiento internacional cuando en el Peru no habia ni gaza en los hospitales y el terrorismo avanzaba.



¿En qué se convirtió el Perú luego del autogolpe del 5 de abril, durante el cual el congreso fue abolido y, practicamente, todo el poder del estado se concentraba en el ejecutivo, o sea, en Fujimori? Respuesta: Una dictadura, una vulgar y desastroza dictadura que utilizó métodos propios de la mafia para comprar a la prensa y adueñarse del poder judicial. Como señor todopoderoso, Fujimori tenía la capacidad de hacer lo que le plazca, sin ningún tipo de fiscalización. Podía mandar a matar o amedentrar a sus adversarios, podia utilizar métodos criminales para cumplir sus objetivos "prácticos" que aparecieran ante la ciudadania como "logros de la pacificación", podía llenarse los bolsillos vendiendo empresas, mandando a la calle a miles de trabajadores, regalar nuestros recursos autóctonos a las potencias extranjeras (La alpaca y la llama ya se crian y mejoran genéticamente en Nueva Zelanda y Australia), enviarnos al shock ("Qué Dios nos proteja", fue la famosa frase de un ministro de economía) luego de que una de sus promesas fundamentales de su campaña era todo lo contrario.

Vargas Llosa, como buen Sartreano y creyente en la libertad como condición basica de toda democracia, veia a su país convertirse en todo lo que temía: nuevamente en la cueva de un dictador, el cual haría lo que le diera la gana, sea con los fondos del estado o la ayuda externa. Sin fiscalización de un congreso autónomo o de un tribunal constitucional ¿cómo iba a verificarse que la ayuda externa iria a los más necesitados?. Mientras tanto, Keiko y Kenji se iban a estudiar al extranjero; Vladimiro construia sus condominios y metía millones de dolares en bolsos para comprar a los adversarios del Chino.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

http://sololiteratura.com/var/lamejorforma.html


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Sobre el tema de las alpacas:

ERROR HISTÓRICO 

Hasta 1990 estaba prohibida por ley la exportación de alpacas fértiles para proteger el recurso, que era casi exclusivo del Perú. En efecto nuestro país posee el 85 % de la población mundial de alpacas. Ese año el gobierno de turno derogó la ley y permitió la exportación de alpacas fértiles.

Desde esa fecha el Perú ha vendido a otros países miles de alpacas reproductoras y de las más finas. Hoy en día Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Estados Unidos de Norteamérica y algunos otros países (Canadá, China) poseen más de 100,000 alpacas.

Dentro de un par de decenios esas poblaciones crecerán hasta tener cerca de un millón de cabezas y los países mencionados comenzarán a producir buena cantidad de fibra fina, y harán la competencia al Perú.

Esto ha sido un error histórico por falta de visión estratégica y una traición a los alpaqueros de la Sierra. Posiblemente esta competencia sería el fin de la industria alpaquera de los Andes peruanos, y las comunidades alpaqueras serán más pobres que antes.


http://www.peruecologico.com.pe/econeg_alpaca_masinfo.htm


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si pues fue un error, pero no tiene nada de malo que se crien alpacas en el extranjero, aqui en peru se crian Avestruces, y no creo que los paises africanos les vaya a ir peor por este motivo. La papa es Peruana, pero nuestro pais ni siquiera figura en la lista de mayores productores a nivel mundial, en general los productos agricolas y ganaderos es como si pertenecieran al mundo entero, la vaca y el cerdo que consumimos fueron traidos por los españoles y nadie se vio afectado. Depende de nosotros de mejorar geneticamente nuestras alpacas si queremos competir con EEUU, eso es lo correcto, y no ponernos a llorar sobre la leche derramada.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

El problema es que tu confundes a la vaca, el cerdo, la avestruz, la papa, que se utilizan como producto de consumo en sí, con la vicuña y la alpaca, que son *productoras* de la materia para consumo, en este caso, la lana de alta calidad. Esta muy bien que exportemos la lana pura y ya trabajada, pero es una idiotez REGALAR A LOS ANIMALES QUE LA PRODUCEN, algo tan torpe y devastador como entregar a otra nación nuestras minas de oro y plata. 

La Alpaca era un producto autoctono del Perú en su gran mayoria y de unas pocas naciones hermanas. En este caso, teniamos exclusividad como productores de un bien, la lana; pero, ahora, gracias a la década fujimorista, estos animalillos, verdaderas minas de oro vivientes, se crian en naciones más poderosas, que con una tecnología inalcanzable para nosotros podrán clonar y mejorarlas geneticamente, etc, etc.

Errar es humano, pero perseverar en el error es diabolico.

Santo Tomás de Aquino.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que yo sepa ningun animal tiene nacionalidad, y en el mundo la alpaca es reconocida como un camelido sudamericano, que efectivamente es oriunda del Peru, estos animales han emigrado de nuestro pais hace mucho tiempo para los zoologicos, el problema en realidad radica en nuestra incompetitividad para mejorar nuestra produccion, he insisto no tiene nada de malo en que se hayan vendido, en el medio oriente hace mucho tiempo que han cruzado llamas con camellos con el fin de obtener un enorme animal que los provea de lana, aqui no se hace nada, es hora de ponernos las pilas, ademas si nosotros no vendiamos las alpacas, de seguro que lo hacia Bolivia.
en este mundo globalizado lo unico que nos queda es ser mas competitivos:


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

En el caso de la Vicuña, es sabido que no puede sobrevivir en cautiverio; con la alpaca, una cosa es que se envie a un zoológico del extranjero un ejemplar de macho esteril, y muy distinto es el exportar miles de ejemplares listos para la reproducción. La alpaca, sustento de cientos de peruanos alpaqueros. La ley evitaba su exportación porque se sabia de su valor comercial y el hecho de que las Llamas hayan logrado salir de los paises que las mantienen es ota estupidez que no debía repetirse con la vicuña y la alpaca, porque teniamos exclusividad sobre ellas. Lamentablemente sucedió lo contrario; en este "mundo competitivo" hemos regalado al competidor más fuerte una de *nuestras* principales armas para producir recursos económicos.

Sé que en Bolivia la caza de la vicuña y la alpaca está prohibida. Claro, ahora se pueden vender las alpacas a Europa, porque tienen cientos de miles allá.

No intentemos ocultar lo que es un crimen contra los criadores de alpaca y la economia nacional. El tráfico era la única manera en que esos valiosos animales podian salir del país. Ahora, eso de "ponerse las pilas" ¿quiere decir que debemos seguir incentivando la reproducción de las alpacas??? jajaja.. Pero si estas sólo tienen una cria al año....

Es un hecho que hasta 1990, nosotros y, en mucho menor grado, Bolivia, Chile y Argentina, podiamos ufanarnos de ser los únicos productores de lana de alpaca en todo el mundo. El (o los) que pisaron las casas de gobierno en esos años merecen nuestro desprecio por haber violado ese patrimonio.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

A la vicu~a creo que se le pondra una cosa electronica para controlarla o algo asi. Es que la venden a Chile y en Chile la vender por mas. Y sobre lo de la papa...le dije a un chico que era Peruana y me dijo que eso era imposible porque la papa era de Irlanda u Ohio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Por un intelectual.
> 
> Los peruanos se dieron el lujo de enviar al demonio a nuestro más ilustre escritor actual, Mario Vargas Llosa, y al ex secretario general de la ONU, Javier Pérez de Cuéllar. Estos últimos no mezclaban la política con la technocumbia, obviamente.


Sabes que? Mejor vete del pais, porque si crees que un intelectual va a ganar una eleccion en el Peru, en nuestro Peru...mejor sigue con el pesimismo, porque eso JAMAS pasara. Mas del 50% de la poblacion no piensa como tu, no piensa como yo, no piensa, simplemente. Jajaja.

Olvidalo, nunca va a pasar. JAJAJAJA.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Porque no gana ningun intelectual en el Peru? Porque hay pocos intelectuales en el Peru, porque la mayoria de gente, la que vota, no confia en los intelectuales. Pero soñar no cuesta nada.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

ImmanuelKant said:


> ¿En qué se convirtió el Perú luego del autogolpe del 5 de abril, durante el cual el congreso fue abolido y, practicamente, todo el poder del estado se concentraba en el ejecutivo, o sea, en Fujimori? Respuesta: Una dictadura, una vulgar y desastroza dictadura que utilizó métodos propios de la mafia para comprar a la prensa y adueñarse del poder judicial. Como señor todopoderoso, Fujimori tenía la capacidad de hacer lo que le plazca, sin ningún tipo de fiscalización. Podía mandar a matar o amedentrar a sus adversarios, podia utilizar métodos criminales para cumplir sus objetivos "prácticos" que aparecieran ante la ciudadania como "logros de la pacificación", podía llenarse los bolsillos vendiendo empresas, mandando a la calle a miles de trabajadores, regalar nuestros recursos autóctonos a las potencias extranjeras (La alpaca y la llama ya se crian y mejoran genéticamente en Nueva Zelanda y Australia), enviarnos al shock ("Qué Dios nos proteja", fue la famosa frase de un ministro de economía) luego de que una de sus promesas fundamentales de su campaña era todo lo contrario.
> 
> Vargas Llosa, como buen Sartreano y creyente en la libertad como condición basica de toda democracia, veia a su país convertirse en todo lo que temía: nuevamente en la cueva de un dictador, el cual haría lo que le diera la gana, sea con los fondos del estado o la ayuda externa. Sin fiscalización de un congreso autónomo o de un tribunal constitucional ¿cómo iba a verificarse que la ayuda externa iria a los más necesitados?. Mientras tanto, Keiko y Kenji se iban a estudiar al extranjero; Vladimiro construia sus condominios y metía millones de dolares en bolsos para comprar a los adversarios del Chino.


Con tal de que haya tranquilidad en las calles y seguridad y crecimiento economico me importa un bledo si nos gobierna un dictador. Total, nuestra prensa es una mierda ya de por si.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

J Block said:


> Con tal de que haya tranquilidad en las calles y seguridad y crecimiento economico me importa un bledo si nos gobierna un dictador. Total, nuestra prensa es una mierda ya de por si.


Caramba, en realidad estabamos creciendo economicamente 9 MIL MILLONES de dolares sacados de la privatización. La Hostia!

Y, ahora, dónde está el dinero?

P.D: El Chino se casa este año.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Si Vargas Llosa no ganó en 1990 fue porque el APRA y la izquierda, en mancha, empezando por La República, se tiraron con todo a favor de Fujimori. Así que no se pueden quejar. Con tal de oponerse al plan de libre mercado del Fredemo, apoyaron a un chino desconocido. 
Pero les salió el tiro por la culata, porque ese chino, en lugar de aplicar un programa de demagogia e izquierdizante, se mandó con todo hacia las reformas de derecha, empezando por un shock descomunal. Así que... a llorar a la playa. Fujimori fue su invento.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Así que... a llorar a la playa. Fujimori fue su invento.


Y usted lo quiere de regreso.

Ahí le va el pañuelo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero si tan poca esperanza tienes por el Peru, porque no te vas del pais? O ya vives fuera del Peru?


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Sí, que nos gobierne un dictador, con tal de que la economia vaya bien, haya seguridad en las calles y la televisión pase buenos talk shows. Genial. Nos interesa un carajo que se bajen como conejos a los indigenas del interior del país, que se coman nuestros ahorros, que nos dejen sin futuro, que desaparezcan a tu padre o a mi madre si se atreven a decirle NO al régimen, etc, etc... 

'Robó, pero hizo obras" dice el pueblo, para justificar a un gobierno

Lo que no saben es que muchas veces, siempre, todas las dictaduras nos roban el futuro.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

J Block said:


> Pero si tan poca esperanza tienes por el Peru, porque no te vas del pais? O ya vives fuera del Peru?


Vivo en el Cono Norte.

Cultivo "mi granja" todos los días llevado por este dicho: preocupate de las pequeñas cosas, que las grandes se hacen solas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ah ya...yo vivo en California, estoy estudiando aqui...no se si regresare al Peru, en verdad poco me importa vivir alla, pero de hecho viajo todos los años de visita y paseo...es lo maximo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Y usted lo quiere de regreso.
> 
> Ahí le va el pañuelo.


Ya le he dicho que no pienso votar por él. Si le encuentran pruebas, que vaya preso. No me importa. Pero no por eso voy a desconocer las grandes cosas de su gobierno, que usted no quiere reconocer. Así como yo reconozco que hizo barrabasada y media con Montesinos (no puede decir que no sabía lo que pasaba, pues eso no es creíble), usted debería reconocer las grandes cosas. Sin embargo, comprendo. Como buen izquierdista, nunca va a admitir los logros del que quizá fue el más radical derechista de la historia peruana.
A la izquierda le duele en el alma que un derechista tuviera éxito, sobre todo luego de desmontar todas las catastróficas reformas izquierdistas de Velasco, que hundieron a este país a lo largo de 20 años. Y más les duele que haya sido su propia creación, su propio Frankenstein, el que desarmara eso. Lo que mal empieza, mal acaba. Ustedes fueron malintencionados para destruir a Vargas Llosa (ahora se rasgan las vestiduras, cuando en los 90 despotricaban de él) y por lo tanto no tienen derecho a quejarse de que su invento se saliera del libreto y les resultara más derechista que el mismo Vargas Llosa. Las paradojas de la tristemente célebre izquierda peruana, los famosos rábanos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

BIEN DICHO PEDRO! La izquierda creo a Fujimori, dejo al pais con empresas estatales obsoletas, creo una enorme deuda internacional...y eso que no menciono a los terrucos.


----------

